# Pics of Fry and Juvies!



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I finally took pictures of my fry! They aren't great pictures because my camera is a lemon but you can see how many fry I have... this was a HUGE spawn! They are growing fast!
I also added pics of my largest juvie (only have 4), he thinks he's a big boy!
I'll post pictures of the rest of my fish as soon as I figure out how to edit pictures on my new computer... ugh!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

wow so many i hope to see what they turn out to look like! haha


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice! 

How old are they? The fry and the juvies?


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I just fell in love with your juvie... O.O Seriously, he's absolutely gorgeous. I love his coloring and his sweet little face! He has this "Oh hey, hey guys, hey... can I play?" look on his face.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!
I'm very excited with the new babies... can't wait to see them grown up!
The fry are 18 days old today and the juvie is a little over 2 months. 
I wasn't very succesful with the juvie's spawn because only 4 survived and they have been growing very slowly. It's entirely my fault because I was only offering BBS a couple of times a week and Attison's starter, plus I wasn't keeping up with the water changes. It wasn't until I decided to jar that they actually started growing and by that time most of them had died. 
The new spawn has been a joy to raise; they eat a lot, get water changes everyday and they GROW!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

BTW Vil, who are the parents of your juvies?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your juvie looks very much like a fry I used to know ;-) 

Nice looking spawn! It looks huge.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't have pics of the yellow pair because I a lot of info when Dell tried to fix my old computer. I only have Karen's pics from when they were babies that I recovered from my old backups (first 2 pics).
The juvie's spread has improved a LOT in these past 2 days... I have been letting him flirt with girls.

As for the fry, mom is my avatar pic and dad is the multi on the last 3 pics. The first pic of him is Karen's auction pic, the other are current pictures... can you believe it's the same fish? He's changed sooo much!

I was able to do a head count while the babies were waking up and stopped when I reached 100... yikes!
I'm planning on breeding the girl again with another male I got from Karen last week so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Fry are the cutest little things. Congratulations on such a successful spawn


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Holy cow!  That multi/marble is one HECK of a male!...Oh I think Karen might regret selling him if she sees those pictures :lol:.
I think you should do a repeat breeding of those yellows, but that's just me...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks!
He's a stunning boy and he's a little more spoiled than the rest :-D
I'm all :shock: bugged-eyed everytime I look at him. 
Nah! Karen told me she's hidding her "big guns" until show day so I'm sure this boy is "meh" compared to what she has at home :lol:

I tried to spawn the yellow pair again but the female got really aggressive so I called it quits... maybe I'll try again in the future. I would really like to breed their siblings (last two on my signature pic) but that DT girl will NOT breed with anyone! I've tried her 3 or 4 times. 

I took more pics of the fry... still not great but better and I took them with my phone! I need a new camera :roll:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That yellow DT female just hasn't met the right man.. I think just to be on the safe side you should send her to me so she can meet my boys ;-)


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh, baby bettas are so cute and there's so many!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

How old is that multi you got from Karen? He and Sir Crispin might be brothers.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> That yellow DT female just hasn't met the right man.. I think just to be on the safe side you should send her to me so she can meet my boys ;-)


LOL! I might try her later in the year with one of the new boys I got form Karen... just don't kow which one. If it fails again then we'll talk ;-)



flib said:


> Oh my gosh, baby bettas are so cute and there's so many!


Thank you! They are a bunch and I'm excited to see them grow... they are doing so well! 



GienahClarette said:


> How old is that multi you got from Karen? He and Sir Crispin might be brothers.


He is from her Jr. Mint 11/5/10 spawn, so a little over 4 months old. Which spawn if you Sir Crispin from??


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm almost certain he's from the same spawn, or at least another Jr. Mint spawn. He was just over three months when I got him in mid January. I think there's a bit of a family resemblance.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cute fry!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> I'm almost certain he's from the same spawn, or at least another Jr. Mint spawn. He was just over three months when I got him in mid January. I think there's a bit of a family resemblance.


Definitely some resemblance there! As Karen helself has said: All her fish seem to be cut out of the same mold :-D It's possible your fish is from her October spawn which will make our fish half brothers.
I love the colors on yours! He's stunning!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Aren't her fish amazing? It's kind of cool to see pictures of my fish's relatives on the forum, and know that they're healthy as well. 

Thanks you! He's been marbling a little bit in the fins lately. Your fish has such lovely red marbling, especially in the face.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, the fry are so cute!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> Aren't her fish amazing? It's kind of cool to see pictures of my fish's relatives on the forum, and know that they're healthy as well.
> 
> Thanks you! He's been marbling a little bit in the fins lately. Your fish has such lovely red marbling, especially in the face.


Her fish ARE awesome, so healthy and beautiful.
I love how much black yours has... are you plannign on breeding him?




dramaqueen said:


> Awww, the fry are so cute!!


Thanks! They are cuties!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm going to have the room and time to dedicate to it for at least another year. But, if he's still healthy and up to the task when I've moved and settled in, I may give it a shot!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds good! Karen's fish are the worlds easiest breeders, IMO... not that I have used many other pairs LOL! But these fish go at it quickly and are very gentle with eachother.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. you've never tried to spawn Myrtle ;-) she doesn't take it lying down that's for sure.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> LOL.. you've never tried to spawn Myrtle ;-) she doesn't take it lying down that's for sure.


HAHAHA!! She's a spitfire, huh??
I've had my challenges with Karen's fish too... maybe it's just easier for me now since I've gained more experience... guess it's all about perspective :-D


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll have to remember that! If he's still up to it, I may see if I can't get a female or two from Karen when I try to breed Sir Crispin. The little guy isn't much of a bubble nest builder, though. xD 

Now, I'll have to follow your breeding progress for sure. I'll turn the laptop around and show my fish pictures of his nieces and nephews. Then, he'll flare at me and bloop-bloop "Woman! I demand more food!"


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah she's definitely the boss.. but with 3 spawns under her belt I'm willing to deal with some nips if it means eggs.

All of the males I've bred from karen have been excellent fathers and the females are constantly eggy. IMO... great breeders the lot of them!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's a pic of my other juvie, he's smaller than the other one I showed and his coloring is very clean.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He looks really good! Really liking the shape of his anal fin.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice!
You should send one over to me now to spawn some yellows.;-)


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

How in the world did I miss all of this? I must have been too busy getting into trouble over on the IBC board lol

These fry look incredible! The multi male MUST come back home! My goodness he turned out gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vil, can you post a photo of the platinum marb;e male please....I want to kick my own butt for selling him too soon! lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Seems that's all you do lately, Karen.

What really amazes me is how fast he grew! It didn't take 2 weeks for him to get like this... and I LOVE it!
He charmed me with his baby face so I wouldn't overlook him and then showed his true colors... slippery fish!

So, that's 2 fish I have to send back already?? You're no fun!

I will post a picture for you later today once I get back from work... but will definitely show you progress in the future if he changes any more.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's the kiddo, Karen.
He went into the spawning today... hopefully I'll have eggs tomorrow :-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

*More pics!*

These babies are growing fast and strong!
I was super excited last week when I started seeing their ventrals. 
They are also showing some color and attitudes! 
Panicked a few days ago when I found one of them dead at the bottom of the tank but I had changed the water the night before so it's possible I hit it with the syphon tube. And today I had to put one down because he looked deformed, was floating on the surface and hadn't eaten in a while.
Sorry about the dirty tank bottom, I seem to take pictures always before water changes :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute!! They look wonderful!


----------

